# Original pizza?



## atvlover (Mar 29, 2008)

Where can i find information about cooking original pizza from Italy
Original means old cooking.

Thanks


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 29, 2008)

If you do a Google search on Original Italian Pizza you get an extensive list of American pizza joints.
Or as the Italians put it, "There is pizza, and there is what the rest of the world thinks is pizza."
Here is a good link on the history of Pizza in Italy and the Mediterranean:
Italian Food: History of Pizza
Hope it helps you in what you are looking for.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2008)

I did a Google search on "authentic Italian pizza, recipe" and this was the first site listed - looks pretty good to me.  There are many more sites on Google - click here to take a look.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 29, 2008)

Elfie, your second link has a lot of the same results my search did, IE bunches of American pizzerias selling 'authentic' Italian pizza.

I was thinking the OP was looking more for what existed prior in Italy as opposed to what the Italian immigrants created in the US.
If you read some of the History of Pizza, it is pretty interesting stuff. The new craze around here in the Panera's and what not is 'flatbread' pizza, but turns out one of the original words for pizza was pinsa (sp?) meaning 'flatbread'. So, our newest craze is really  more of a return to what pizza originally was...

Also, pizza in its earliest forms was often used as an edible plate for stews and thick broths, and had more in common with focaccia.

Boy, I sure do love my pizza!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2008)

Whatcha' think about this one Maverick - I'll take it!  I prefer a pizza without the red sauce anyway and this is very similar to something I make.

We might have to hunt down some members who live in Italy - I'll see who I can entice to this thread. 

Forgive me if this link is a bit off topic but if you do a search for pizza some interesting stuff comes up on pizza.  The whole thing is a good "read".


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 29, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Whatcha' think about this one Maverick - I'll take it!  I prefer a pizza without the red sauce anyway and this is very similar to something I make.
> 
> We might have to hunt down some members who live in Italy - I'll see who I can entice to this thread.



OK, when I clicked on the link I got a picture of a cheese that looked like, well anyway.....


And DW is right there with you, she prefers a pizza without a lot of pizza sauce or without any at all. In fact your first link on your first post is right up her alley!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2008)

LOLOLOL - I saw that - type in "pizza" on the left.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 29, 2008)

I  went ahead and clicked on the second link.. lol... but I just had to show DW the cheese link! 
I went ahead and saved the .pdf file for later reading, thanks!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 30, 2008)

atvlover said:
			
		

> Where can i find information about cooking original pizza from Italy ...


 
The _*original*_ pizza (made by a baker, named Esposito(?), in Naples in 1889 in honor of a visit from Queen Margarita - and the ingredients used were to represent the Italian Flag - red, white, green) is known as Pizza Margarita. 

It was a thin crust, cooked in a wood fired oven, topped only with EVOO, sliced tomatoes, buffalo mozzarella, and fresh basil leaves. Possibly something like this:







There are some debates on how it was laid out - but there are no debates on it's composition.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 30, 2008)

atvlover said:


> Where can i find information about cooking original pizza from Italy
> Original means old cooking.
> 
> Thanks



Finding "the" Original Pizza recipe is about as likely as finding "the" original noodle recipe...  probably impossible. There are as many recipes as there are pizza cooks .


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 31, 2008)

I have just dubbed your Sir Elfin for the link on Sicilian cooking That was very educational and a very fine read Thank you


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I have just dubbed your Sir Elfin for the link on Sicilian cooking That was very educational and a very fine read Thank you



I will certainly try to live up to my new title


----------



## *amy* (Mar 31, 2008)

Another good read - although you might need a pizza oven.

Vera Pizza Napoletana Specification | Verace Pizza Napoletana


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2008)

And yet another, with links and references for more, if you're really into the research 

Food Timeline: history notes-pie & pastry


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 31, 2008)

I love *American Pie* by Peter Reinhart! great history, great recipes! 

He really knows his bread.


----------

